# Annoying spam from [email protected]



## hummingbird_206

I'm guessing I'm not the only person getting spam from this sender? I already belong to TCF, why am I getting emails about threads here? 

I'm guessing the new owners sold our email addresses? That's annoying, too, especially since I'm a paying member.


----------



## Mike Lang

What emails? I only get what I should.


----------



## Hank

It's not spam and they didn't sell your email address.

If you read it, it's simply a summary of popular threads on TCF.

It used to be every few days, and then it stopped for months. I'm guessing they turned it on again. 

I find it very helpful to find popular threads I would have otherwise missed.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Here's a screen shot


----------



## hummingbird_206

Hank said:


> It's not spam and they didn't sell your email address.
> 
> If you read it, it's simply a summary of popular threads on TCF.
> 
> It used to be every few days, and then it stopped for months. I'm guessing they turned it on again.
> 
> I find it very helpful to find popular threads I would have otherwise missed.
> 
> View attachment 71676


It says send on behalf of TiVoCommunity. If they didn't sell my email then how did this place get it?


----------



## Hank

hummingbird_206 said:


> It says send on behalf of TiVoCommunity. If they didn't sell my email then how did this place get it?


There's no "this place".. it's just the default "From:" address in the software here.

And that's not it, it's a trusted third party doing the work to summarize and send out the notices. 

Really, there are much bigger things in this world to worry about.


----------



## Mike Lang

It’s from TCF about TCF yes?


----------



## hummingbird_206

The from says "[email protected]" is that TCF?


----------



## Mike Lang

Threadloom & TCF are both VerticalScope so who are you accusing of selling or spamming?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Hank said:


> Really, there are much bigger things in this world to worry about.


Then you can go worry about them and stop with the snark about something that annoys me.


----------



## dianebrat

hummingbird_206 said:


> The from says "[email protected]" is that TCF?


Look closer at the bottom " Sent on behalf of TCF"


----------



## hummingbird_206

Mike Lang said:


> Threadloom & TCF are both VerticalScope so who are you accusing of selling or spamming?


I had no idea that Threadloom was the same company that bought TCF.


----------



## dthmj

It's from Threadloom. A third party. I didn't sign up for that.


----------



## hummingbird_206

dianebrat said:


> Look closer at the bottom " Sent on behalf of TCF"


Lots of spam says stuff like that.


----------



## dthmj

It should have been an opt in, not an opt out.


----------



## Mike Lang

Do you have “Receive news and update emails” checked under your settings?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Mike Lang said:


> Do you have “Receive news and update emails” checked under your settings?


Not any longer.


----------



## HarleyRandom

hummingbird_206 said:


> Here's a screen shot
> View attachment 71677


Yeah, I got this. I clicked on unsubscribe.


----------



## cwoody222

I never got that.

I often subscribe via email to selected threads I want updates on.


----------



## astrohip

I got one from several forums today, all (I guess) belonging to VerticalScope. For example, BimmerFest sent me one.

So someone at HQ changed a setting, and these got sent. It was slightly irritating, but easily stopped.


----------



## VSPlatform

astrohip said:


> I got one from several forums today, all (I guess) belonging to VerticalScope. For example, BimmerFest sent me one.
> 
> So someone at HQ changed a setting, and these got sent. It was slightly irritating, but easily stopped.


The better way of putting it is that we actually started sending the emails that members have long since signed up for.

You will only receive these emails if you have "Receive news and update emails" enabled on your account. You can check your settings from the account settings.









We have found that these emails help communities keep engaged and draw attention to ongoing discussions on the forum. By enabling them, the communities continue to grow and keep the existing members active.

If you do not wish to receive these emails, you can always unsubscribe using the link at the bottom of the email or by disabling the "Receive news and update emails" option from the settings.

Daniel


----------



## dthmj

VSPlatform said:


> The better way of putting it is that we actually started sending the emails that members have long since signed up for.


Except I didn't sign up for it. When you updated the software, you signed me up for it. I've been a member here for 20 years - it didn't occur to me to go looking in Preferences to see if you added extra email to my inbox.


----------



## Mike Lang

David wasn't taking advantage of things like newsletters but most of us probably had that box checked which imported over at migration.

Either way it's a simple checkbox...


----------



## hummingbird_206

Mike Lang said:


> David wasn't taking advantage of things like newsletters but most of us probably had that box checked which imported over at migration.
> 
> Either way it's a simple checkbox...


I agree, now that I know how it happened and that Threadloom is part of the company that now owns TCF, it's an easy fix and not a big deal. 

I've been here for years and didn't get crap like that, which I was appreciated. I don't just automatically click unsub links in spam because those can be malicious. 

I guess I'll be spending some time going through all of the settings on my account to make sure I'm not opted in for any other things I don't want. Didn't occur to me to do that when the forum first changed over, but I'll do so now.


----------



## pdx8080

I've been a member for several years and never signed up for any sort of digest of recent/popular threads.

Yes, it's a simple checkbox, but if it's tied to "receive news and updates," I usually assume that type of language refers to news and updates about TiVo Community _itself_, like "We have a spiffy new UI!" (and I never received any such email), or important security updates, rather than a broad overall digest. I'll go uncheck the box now, but I hope doing so won't cause me to miss something that's _actually_ important.

A small bit of feedback: digests really should be a separate setting.


----------



## Adam1115

Why am I getting this and how do I make it stop? I never asked for this or signed up and I'm a premium member.


----------



## Mike Lang

Adam1115 said:


> Why am I getting this and how do I make it stop?





VSPlatform said:


> You will only receive these emails if you have "Receive news and update emails" enabled on your account. You can check your settings from the account settings.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i unchecked the box and saved the changes last week, but i'm still getting emails - how long does it take for it to stop?


----------



## Mike Lang

NorthAlabama said:


> i unchecked the box and saved the changes last week, but i'm still getting emails - how long does it take for it to stop?


@VSPlatform ?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Mike Lang said:


> @VSPlatform ?


update: i just noticed an unsubscribe link at the end of the last email, so i clicked the link and the site says i'm now opted out.


----------



## Adam1115

I did not enable that on my account, why did it get turned on?


----------



## Hank

I believe it's always been turned on, but the emails just started going out.

I also don't understand why people are reacting so harshly about a simply thread summary email from TCF.


----------



## stevel

Hank said:


> I also don't understand why people are reacting so harshly about a simply thread summary email from TCF.


1) Because it came from an unrecognized domain that bore no obvious relationship to TCF
2) Because many of us have been members here for years (or decades) and these just started showing up.

I was annoyed too, the same way I am annoyed when I start getting emails I didn't sign up for. But I clicked Unsubscribe and moved on.


----------



## Hank

stevel said:


> 1) Because it came from an unrecognized domain that bore no obvious relationship to TCF


Sure, unrecognized domain (unfortunate oversight), but all of the content is clearly from TCF. I mean, it says "TIVO COMMUNITY" right at the top.



stevel said:


> I was annoyed too, the same way I am annoyed when I start getting emails I didn't sign up for. But I clicked Unsubscribe and moved on.


Right. That seems like the proper, measured response.


----------



## hummingbird_206

stevel said:


> 1) Because it came from an unrecognized domain that bore no obvious relationship to TCF
> 2) Because many of us have been members here for years (or decades) and these just started showing up.
> 
> I was annoyed too, the same way I am annoyed when I start getting emails I didn't sign up for. But I clicked Unsubscribe and moved on.


All of this except for the clicking unsub. I didn't do that until it I found out that Threadloom was affiliated with TCF's new owners because I had no way of knowing it wasn't from a malicious actor. After learning of the affiliation, I Clicked unsubscribe, changed the account setting, and now have moved on. But it was still annoying! I guess I still harbor some resentment.


----------



## Adam1115

Hank said:


> I believe it's always been turned on, but the emails just started going out.
> 
> I also don't understand why people are reacting so harshly about a simply thread summary email from TCF.


I don't think I reacted harshly, but it was annoying. No, it definitely has not always been turned on, as the forum had completely different software under the old owners.

Why did I react harshly? I started getting multiple spam emails in my email box that I don't give out to sites I suspect will spam me, from [email protected], which wasn't immediately obvious that it was TCF. To find out, I had to go the operations forum only after I was annoyed enough with it to go digging. I also pay a premium fee to get rid of ads.

I would imagine a lot more people are annoyed about it but have no idea where to go to shut it off. Not many people subscribe to the operations center to thwart unexpected spam...

But I'm appreciative to know where to turn it off and that I won't get them any more!


----------



## Jonathan_S

Mike Lang said:


> David wasn't taking advantage of things like newsletters but most of us probably had that box checked which imported over at migration.
> 
> Either way it's a simple checkbox...


I wonder how long it'll take them to notice I've unchecked it. 
Got one newsletter Wednesday, Thursday once someone pointed out why I went into settings and unchecked that box. Got another newsletter Saturday, and again today.

Edit: Got another today; so we're at 6 days and counting since unchecking the box. Not going to use the unsubscribe link because I want to see how long it takes the database update path to work.
And another today [5/28] - so DB hasn't updated in the 9 days since unchecking the box  And on:

[5/30] - 11 days and counting
[6/1] - 13 days and counting
[6/4] - 16 days and counting
[6/6] - 18 days and counting
[6/8] - 20 days and counting
[6/11] - 23 days and counting
[6/13] - 25 days and counting
[6/15] - 27 days and counting
[6/18] - 30 days and counting
[6/20] - 32 days and counting
[6/22] - 34 days and counting
[6/25] - 37 days and counting
[6/27] - 39 days and counting
[6/29] - 41 days and counting
[7/2] - 44 days and counting
[7/4] - 46 days and counting
[7/6] - 48 days and counting
[7/9] - 51 days and counting
[7/11] - 52 days and counting
[7/13] - 54 days and counting
[7/16] - 57 days and counting
[7/18] - 59 days and counting
[7/20] - 61 days and counting
[7/23] - 64 days and counting
[7/25] - 66 days and counting
[7/27] - 68 days and counting
[7/30] - 70 days and counting
[8/1] - 72 days and counting
[8/3] - 75 days and counting
[8/6] - 78 days and counting
[8/8] - 80 days and counting
[8/10] - 82 days and counting
[8/13] - 85 days and counting
[8/15] - 87 days and counting
[8/17] - 89 days and counting
[8/20] - 92 days and counting


----------



## Hank

Adam1115 said:


> No, it definitely has not always been turned on, as the forum had completely different software under the old owners.


I distinctly remember getting a few TCF summary emails under Bott's rule. Few and far between, but I got them.



Adam1115 said:


> . I also pay a premium fee to get rid of ads.


 But they aren't ads??


----------



## y8s

Hank said:


> I believe it's always been turned on, but the emails just started going out.
> 
> I also don't understand why people are reacting so harshly about a simply thread summary email from TCF.


It is ok that you don't understand how other people feel.

This isn't the only company with my email address that does stuff like this. Databases change hands, software is rearranged, someone gets clever, and I get a bunch of random resubscriptions I have to deal with because I made the naive mistake of signing up for a forum to look something up 15 years ago.

It's a lot like when I get bill collectors calling my number by mistake 4 times a day or when I get junk mail for former residents of my house or door-to-door solicitors. It takes time out of my day to deal with it and that's time I could be doing something I enjoy instead of getting frustrated and venting to strangers with a common purchase history.


----------



## pdx8080

Count me among those who have unchecked the box supposedly responsible for these unwanted digest mailings and yet continue to receive them. NOT cool, guys!


----------



## Mike Lang

I'm still waiting for confirmation that the checkbox is supposed to take care of it vs an unsubscribe from one of the emails. I'd do both for now.


----------



## laria

Hank said:


> Sure, unrecognized domain (unfortunate oversight), but all of the content is clearly from TCF. I mean, it says "TIVO COMMUNITY" right at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Right. That seems like the proper, measured response.


I don’t know, I get a lot of email that claims to be from Costco or Vivint or a Nigerian prince… that doesn’t mean it actually is.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

laria said:


> I don’t know, I get a lot of email that claims to be from Costco or Vivint or a Nigerian prince… that doesn’t mean it actually is.


Wait, you're saying TiVoCommunity is owned by a Nigerian prince?

Who works at Costco?

Selling alarm systems?


----------



## danm628

I unchecked it last Friday. I got another email Saturday. I didn't get any emails today.



Hank said:


> I distinctly remember getting a few TCF summary emails under Bott's rule. Few and far between, but I got them.


I vaguely remember some TCF emails when Bott was in charge. Though I didn't see anything when I looked through old emails, which could just mean I deleted it.


----------



## astrohip

I'm getting quite a few of these. I didn't realize how many of the forum I belong to are owned by our TiVo Overlords. Cars, hearing aids, tractors, TiVos, yada yada.

I guess the "send the summary switch" is being activated across all of them, over several days.


----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wait, you're saying TiVoCommunity is owned by a Nigerian prince?
> 
> Who works at Costco?
> 
> Selling alarm systems?


Seems reasonable.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

eddyj said:


> Seems reasonable.


Weird. The prince has never mentioned ANY of that during our correspondence...


----------



## eddyj

You silly man. The is not just ONE prince in Nigeria. Or so the 4 I sent money to told me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

eddyj said:


> You silly man. The is not just ONE prince in Nigeria. Or so the 4 I sent money to told me.


Wow, you must be REALLY rich by now!


----------



## eddyj

Any day now!


----------



## Adam1115

Followed the directions 2 days ago, they are still coming in.


----------



## Mike Lang

You hit unsubscribe from the email itself and saw this confirmation?


----------



## VSPlatform

Adam1115 said:


> Followed the directions 2 days ago, they are still coming in.


Unfollowed news or Unsubscribed from the email? If you click the unsubscribe link it should be instant. If you turned off the 'receive news' option, it can take a few days to apply to the database.

Daniel


----------



## ScratchMonkey

Can we get the tivocommunity domain in an email header somewhere to make it easy to filter on and to give some legitimacy to the emails? I suggest putting it in a List-ID header, along with the other List-* headers using for common mailing lists. This is coming from sendgrid so they should know how to do that.


----------



## Robin

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wait, you're saying TiVoCommunity is owned by a Nigerian prince?
> 
> Who works at Costco?
> 
> Selling alarm systems?


The prince of TCF called me personally about my vehicle warranty.


----------



## VSPlatform

ScratchMonkey said:


> Can we get the tivocommunity domain in an email header somewhere to make it easy to filter on and to give some legitimacy to the emails? I suggest putting it in a List-ID header, along with the other List-* headers using for common mailing lists. This is coming from sendgrid so they should know how to do that.


The threadloom email team is monitoring the details of the emails and do consider changing the way the emails appear. I continue to forward along the feedback and they are using this to improve these emails.

Daniel


----------



## Jonathan_S

Jonathan_S said:


> I wonder how long it'll take them to notice I've unchecked it.
> Got one newsletter Wednesday, Thursday once someone pointed out why I went into settings and unchecked that box. Got another newsletter Saturday, and again today.
> 
> Edit: Got another today; so we're at 6 days and counting since unchecking the box. Not going to use the unsubscribe link because I want to see how long it takes the database update path to work.
> And another today [5/28] - so DB hasn't updated in the 9 days since unchecking the box  And on:
> 
> [5/30] - 11 days and counting
> [6/1] - 13 days and counting
> [6/4] - 16 days and counting
> [6/6] - 18 days and counting
> [6/8] - 20 days and counting
> [6/11] - 23 days and counting
> [6/13] - 25 days and counting
> [6/15] - 27 days and counting
> [6/18] - 30 days and counting
> [6/20] - 32 days and counting
> [6/22] - 34 days and counting
> [6/25] - 37 days and counting
> [6/27] - 39 days and counting
> [6/29] - 41 days and counting
> [7/2] - 44 days and counting
> [7/4] - 46 days and counting
> [7/6] - 48 days and counting
> [7/9] - 51 days and counting
> [7/11] - 52 days and counting
> [7/13] - 54 days and counting
> [7/16] - 57 days and counting
> [7/18] - 59 days and counting
> [7/20] - 61 days and counting
> [7/23] - 64 days and counting
> [7/25] - 66 days and counting
> [7/27] - 68 days and counting
> [7/30] - 70 days and counting
> [8/1] - 72 days and counting
> [8/3] - 75 days and counting
> [8/6] - 78 days and counting
> [8/8] - 80 days and counting
> [8/10] - 82 days and counting
> [8/13] - 85 days and counting
> [8/15] - 87 days and counting
> [8/17] - 89 days and counting
> [8/20] - 92 days and counting


Okay at this point I've gotten bored with tracking this and I'm going to hit the unsubscribe link in the email. It's probably fairly safe to say that the settings checkbox isn't being checked with any reasonably periodicity (to see who still wants the emails) and they seem to be relying entirely on the unsubscribe link.


----------



## VSPlatform

Jonathan_S said:


> Okay at this point I've gotten bored with tracking this and I'm going to hit the unsubscribe link in the email. It's probably fairly safe to say that the settings checkbox isn't being checked with any reasonably periodicity (to see who still wants the emails) and they seem to be relying entirely on the unsubscribe link.


I will pass this along to the threadloom team, they told me that the system checks about once a week (it can vary depending on the site and frequency of the emails). In any case it should not take weeks to update. If in doubt, the unsubscribe should update it instantly so if the check isn't working, that is the best option.

Daniel


----------



## mikekd

VSPlatform said:


> I will pass this along to the threadloom team, they told me that the system checks about once a week (it can vary depending on the site and frequency of the emails). In any case it should not take weeks to update. If in doubt, the unsubscribe should update it instantly so if the check isn't working, that is the best option.
> 
> Daniel


I've been having zero luck with the settings page as well, although in my case it has been months (according to Firefox's history, my last visit to the site was June 11th). I did just use the unsub link in the email, so let's see how long that takes.


----------



## VSPlatform

I have spoken to the threadloom team and they will be investigating this further. Their advice was that if you wish to stop these emails, please use the "unsubscribe" option at the bottom of the email as this will stop them right away. The system should stop sending them after a week or so when you turn off the setting, but clearly there is a bug with this and they will try to get that fixed so it isn't a problem in the future.

Daniel


----------

